# Post your best range story



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Im sure you all have some good stories from trips to the range, wether they be funny or embarassing, so post'em up. :mrgreen: 


All I can say so far is that I got to shoot with some US Marshals. They're damn good at shootin. LOL


----------

